# Bella and Bruce



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well since bella laid her first egg and it broke to the second one she has been sitting on it and rolling it all over the place it has now been 10 days and she only had the two eggs. I moved it to the bowl at the bottom of the cage and she would not have anything to do with it then I put it at the top of the cage in their bird bath with nesting material and wow bella and bruce both take turns so we will see........... just wanted to update you all on her egg


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I wish you the very best of luck! They sound like they are coping well with the egg(s)!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just curious why you didn't get a breeding box and put it in there? a bird bath would be a hard place to have babies.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree, you should see if they'll take to a nesting box. It will be very hard for them to successfully raise babies in an uncovered container.  Good luck with them though.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would get a breeding box as well  Those babies grow really fast once they hatch and they will need plenty of room. Good luck with the little eggie


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

A breeding box, would make them feel safe, and it would give them enough room to be in there without getting uncomfy!  Good Luck with the eggie!


----------

